

How SQLite Is Tested - biot
https://www.sqlite.org/testing.html

======
dalke
That pops up about once a year. See
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=How%20SQLite%20Is%20Tested&sor...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=How%20SQLite%20Is%20Tested&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)
for previous submissions.

An amazing thing about the fuzz tester American Fuzzy Lop is that even with
all of the SQLite tests, it managed to find bugs. See
[http://lcamtuf.blogspot.se/2015/04/finding-bugs-in-sqlite-
ea...](http://lcamtuf.blogspot.se/2015/04/finding-bugs-in-sqlite-easy-
way.html) , and HN comments at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9376391](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9376391)
.

